# Rebuilding Rochelle IL Diamonds



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

For the past week or so UP has been spreading new ballast along the tracks at the Rochelle, IL diamonds. This from the Trains webcam.

Tonight it appears UP is pulling up track and rebuilding at least their two tracks on the west side of the diamonds.

They have to work fast as this line carries a high volume of traffic.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

It does appear the crews are changing our all four tracks and the diamonds. Thus all lines for UP and BNSF are currently blocked. The crews have erected large floodlights and will probably work throughout the night.

You may have to register with Trains Magazine to see the real-time video. Here is the link to the site.

http://trn.trains.com/videos/webcams/2014/09/bnsf-and-union-pacific-in-rochelle-il


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

And this morning I just watch a UP container freight heading west cross over the new diamonds. All 4 mainlines for both railroads appear to be back in service.

The crews changed out the diamonds and approach tracks abut as fast as one would change out track on a garden railroad. Only difference the track assembly weighs quite a bit more at Rochelle.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Pete,
A few years ago I was in the UK and went over to the North Eastern main line north of Newark where it crosses over the old Midland line, two tracks on each line. Apparently the crews go out to this diamond every couple of weeks to do realignment as it try's to turn clockwise due to impact. The whole assembly is magnesium alloy for durability, but I'm not sure how long it all lasts. The trains on the North Eastern portion are restricted to 100MPH over the diamond, not sure what the east-west line restrictions are.
It's quite a thrill to see the smoke pouring off the brakes as the north-south trains slow down to 100mph for the crossing, half way across they are accelerating again.
Great to watch.
Cheers.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Pretty cool on both counts, y'all.
Around here;



> On May 26 2017
> 
> 
> "Rail operating company Union Pacific is set to invest nearly $49m for the development of railway infrastructure across Missouri this year, in a bid to improve passenger safety.
> ...


http://www.railway-technology.com/n...-develop-missouri-rail-infrastructure-5825656


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Took in that impressive (railfan) tourist attraction waaay back during my trip down for the inaugural MWLSTS in Springfield ! 

Very entertaining visit. If I had known how good the hwy was to Springfield I would have hung around for extra couple hrs. .



We have 2 CN (main+branch) lines crossing over CP mainline level grade diamond back in my hometown (central Canada) = more than 50 trains a day, but no one has the smarts in local municipal office, to develop it as a attraction like the folks in Rochelle did !!


nite, 
doug


----------

